# Looking for play dates - Porto



## Frederica (Apr 17, 2021)

Hey everyone!
I’ve a 4 year old daughter that’s only starting school in September, and I was hoping to find kids around the same age to organise play dates. She’s quite sociable and moving countries between covid times had been hard on her, specially because it’s just the 2 of us.

My daughter is quite sociable, friendly and talkative and only speaks English. We live downtown Porto, near Palácio de Cristal, Clérigos or Jardim das Virtudes. We also have a garden ourselves.

if someone finds themselves in a similar situation and also think that is ok for children socialise despite the situation we’re living in, just send a message! Will be so awesome to introduce her to new friends!

Thank you all!


----------

